

Ask HN: Nifty Server Naming Conventions? - BenSchaechter

I thought it would be neat for everyone to share their server naming conventions.  Usually people come up with funny and/or interesting methods of naming their various servers.
======
petercooper
For reference, two lengthy discussions/sharing sessions on the topic:

[http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-
na...](http://serverfault.com/questions/45734/the-coolest-server-names)

[http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=s...](http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=37593)

I use major road names myself (e.g. ventura, victory, sherman).

------
NginUS
Bridges from here: <http://bridgehunter.com/> \- Space Satellites from here:
<http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/missions/>

------
lotharbot
\- soft drinks (if you have paired servers or backups, one can be "diet".)

\- characters from a specific cartoon or kids show (we used Simpsons; Muppets
is also popular)

\- local geographic landmarks (islands, lakes, mountains, etc.)

------
tonystubblebine
We go with marvel comic book characters. We started with the normal ones, but
somehow ended up with an important service named uatu. I like this naming
convention because there are a lot of names to draw from.

------
BenSchaechter
I'll start off: Calvin and Hobbes.

We had to add a third...so it was named Locke.

